# Just found out that you can download an app for android that can double as a doppler!



## theamanda

Hello ladies!! So I just wanted to share this with ladies who are like me and want to hear their baby at home without having to splurge on an expensive doppler!!

If you have an android phone, preferrably a newer one, there is a FREE app on the android market called "Virtual Amp". It is merely a sound amplifier, so you need to be in a quiet room so you cant pick up background noises. It can pick up your heartbeat, AND when placed in the right spot on your belly (exactly where your baby's heart is located, it may take time to find it) it can pick up your baby's heartbeat and some movement noises! I wouldn't reccomend using it before 20 weeks, otherwise you may not be able to hear the heartbeat on the app yet, and let's be honest, we already worry enough, right!?  

Have fun ladies and I hope you enjoy!!


----------



## smokey

Id be very cautios of that, I cant see any possible way phone mic is anywhere near sensative enough to pivk up babys heart beat.
Its possibly a recorded sounds effect and vould lead to fake sense of ease or worry


----------



## Hellkitty

No, it wouldn't be "recorded" sounds. It would make the microphone more sensitive to noise by boosting the microphone volume. It has nothing to do with pre-recorded sounds. It's actually a clever idea. That sort of app is usually used for listening to quiet noises or through walls, etc.

It's basically just a hearing aid for a phone.


----------



## theamanda

Yes, Hellkitty, exactly right! If you speak, you can hear your voice echo in it lol... I mean it picks up tv in the livingroom for goodness sakes lol... I haven't been able to find my boy's heartbeat but once, hopefully I can pick it up again :)

Thankyou for he good advice Smokey, there are apps like that out there, but this is, like Hellkitty said, a type of "loud hearing aid".. :)

Have a good day ladies :)


----------



## theamanda

Btw, Smokey, Your little boy is so handsome!! Such cute pics you have of him! :D


----------



## smokey

Well im having a fiddle with it but hubby is being such a loud git I can only hear him.
Cant even get my own heart beat let alone babys.
But I did get to hear hubby walk into a table in the next room, all I heard was bang "oww you mother fu**er" so I at least got a giggle out of it :)


----------



## theamanda

Ha! That's too funny!! XD 

What you do, is you put in headphones (it's a must, or all you'll get is static noise), turn up phone volume before you turn on the app, then you adjust the amplification next to about 75% [not exact, just guesstimate), then turn on freq mod (do not adjust the bar for it), then turn on the app (which is the on/off switch to the left), after that it should work, but adjust amplification up or down as necessary. Try on your own heartbeat first though so u know u can find the babys easily :)


----------



## smokey

All I get is deathened by a load of static and end up shouting to hubby in the next room to shut up coughing :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It never worked for me.
Also BE SURE to put your phone on air plane mode first so its not emitting the waves into your belly


----------

